# SCOOBY-Male Golden/Lab Mix at Quincy Humane in Quincy, IL



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a good looking boy. I emailed the two GR rescues for IL. 

Scooby 
*Labrador Retriever [Mix]*

* Large







Adult







Male







Dog *

Click to see full size
  
   
*More About Scooby*

The cost of spaying/neutering and vaccinations, even rabies, are included in the adoption fee. All dogs have been tested heartworm negative. All of the animals have also been micro-chipped. The Quincy Humane Society is located on the Illinois border roughly 20 miles north of Hannibal, MO . While we will adopt animals to other states we will never ship an animal or allow an animal to be shipped. All adopters must meet the potential pet in person before the adoption is finalized. If for some reason you are not able to keep the animal, it will be returned to the Quincy Humane Society at the adopters expense. Check out our website www.quincyhumanesociety.org for more info. 

Scooby is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*
Quincy Humane Society

Quincy, IL
(217)-223-8786
 

 Email Quincy Humane Society


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, he's a cutie. I hope he finds a great home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you guys so much for emlg.!!

bumping for Scooby! They have him marked as a Lab Mix, but I think he looks more like a Golden Ret./Lab Mix!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16133527?photo_view=1


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Scooby!!!


----------

